

Show HN: SimplyRETS – A modern API for building real estate applications - creichert
https://simplyrets.com

======
creichert
We have beta SDK's available for Python[0] and Ruby[1]. There are free test
listings available if you're interested in trying it out (no signup required).

My brother and I co-founded SimplyRETS earlier this year to solve the real
estate industry's archaic data problem. We built a modern, RESTful API in
Haskell that normalizes MLS data and makes it easier for developers to build
websites and applications.

We'd love to hear your thoughts and feedback!

[0] - [https://github.com/SimplyRETS/simplyrets-python-
sdk](https://github.com/SimplyRETS/simplyrets-python-sdk) [1] -
[https://github.com/SimplyRETS/simplyrets-ruby-
sdk](https://github.com/SimplyRETS/simplyrets-ruby-sdk)

